# Red Dot sight on pellet rifle?



## Big7 (May 9, 2009)

Will a "regular" Red Dot sight work on a high-powered spring piston type air rifle?

I have read on several mfg's sights to NOT use
a regular rifle scope on a break open spring piston
air rifles because when the piston goes forward
to compress the air to propel the pellet, in addition to the regular 
backwards recoil (felt to the shoulder like any gun)
the piston "slams" forward to have a reverse effect.

Don't know if this also goes for Red Dot sights.
I have seen some in the air rifle sections in stores but they
look and are cheap.

In other words two recoils - one back and one forward
real fast like.

They say it will ruin a rifle scope because it was not 
designed to handle the second recoil only the first.

This is a good rifle and I want to do it justice.

Anyone ever tried this? What happened"

It is a good Red Dot type sight BSA brand, model RD30, 
not very expensive but works good for what it cost on a 10/22.
So... I don't want to mess it up.

If no luck here I will call the 1-800 number Monday. 
Just wanted to get it sighted in today if possible.

Thanks!
Big7


----------



## barton72 (May 9, 2009)

I have a Gamo Nitro 17.  It's a pretty powerful break barrel.  Came with a nice BSA 3-9x40 scope.  I spent $50.00 extra and bought this set up for it......






I think the tactical light is great for night shooting.  I killed a flying squirrel with it shining on it.  The laser is pretty pointless unless you are shooting at the exact same distance.  You can sight it in for target shooting at the same distance, but if you change that distance at all the laser will be inaccurate and need to be adjusted.  It's a simple task with a hex key, but it's a waste of time. 

I concluded that it's just more of a look thing than function, unless everything you ever plan to hit is @ the exact same range.  How often will that happen?


----------



## crackerdave (May 9, 2009)

A flying squirrel? Bet that was some mighty fine eatin' right there!


----------



## olchevy (May 9, 2009)

I dont know about the laser , but I will comfirm that about the scopes, i went through three new rifle scopes before I found out that they cant take that second recoil so i now have three handheld spotting scopes with reticles on them..lol.....


----------



## barton72 (May 10, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> A flying squirrel? Bet that was some mighty fine eatin' right there!


Wouldn't know.  Something might have eaten it.  All bets are off when something is invading and destroying parts of your home.  

But as for the scope,  I have put thousands of pellets through mine and haven't had a problem with it at all.  Maybe it's the particular BSA 3-9x40.  I can hit cigarette butts from pretty far out repeatedly.  It stays sighted very well.


----------

